# Bottle sources



## Jim Welch (Jun 12, 2021)

I'm looking to bottle some of my wine in 750 mL punted amber corkable bottles. Anyone know a source for these? I can find flat bottom bottles but prefer a punted bottom. TIA


----------



## salcoco (Jun 12, 2021)

any wine suppliers on line ie Label Peelers, Northern Brewer, Midwest supplies, Amazon just Google Wine bottles.


----------



## Jim Welch (Jun 12, 2021)

Thank you, I did of course search those places and others before posting here. I can not seem to find what I'm looking for as descrined in my original post. I can find flat bottom amber corkable bottles but not ones with a punt.


----------



## Rembee (Jun 12, 2021)

I was only able to find these 750ml punt bottles








750 ml Green Punted Bordeaux Wine Bottles, 12 per case


This classic 750 ml green glass Bordeaux bottle with punted bottom is perfect for bottling your fine wines and clarets. It requires a #9 cork and is sold 12 per case.




www.midwestsupplies.com




But they are green and not the amber that you want.


----------



## Old Corker (Jun 12, 2021)

I was tempted to make a smart-ass reply like "Did you try the interwebs?". Then I did a little search myself and it seems they are pretty scarce. I did find these though.








Balto-0572-AG


UPC Bottles is a rigid packaging supplier, offering a variety of glass bottles and plastic bottles, containers and closures. Specializing in child resistant crc droppers, Spray Bottles, caps and closures.




www.upc-bottles.com




Not your run of the mill bottle but it is amber with cork finish and punted. Actually a pretty nice bottle and not overly expensive. I did not pursue it to see what it would take to purchase them. Could not tell you the last time I bought bottles.


----------



## Jim Welch (Jun 12, 2021)

Thank you folks, my research is now making me question whether I truly need a punted bottle. I've preferred them becvause it is traditional but from what I've read they lend no real advantage but is a vestige from when all bottles were hand blown. Those Balto bottles do look pretty nice.


----------



## salcoco (Jun 12, 2021)

Antique Green Burgundy Wine Bottles 750 mL - 12/Case this was a quick search you are correct the punt is traditional and offer no other value. go with the flat bottomed they are cheaper


----------



## Old Corker (Jun 12, 2021)

I like the punted bottom as a personal preference. I feel like it makes for a heavier bottom and therefore more stable. Just better quality overall. Plus, in the movies the waiter puts his thumb in there when pouring.
It could be a bias of mine I need to study in more depth. I think I'll study some tonight.


----------



## ibglowin (Jun 12, 2021)

The punt serves a purpose. It catches sediment (if any) as you pour.


----------



## sour_grapes (Jun 13, 2021)

"Amber" is often called "Dead Leaf": Dead Leaf Burgundy Wine Bottles 750 mL - 12/Case

Do you want Burgundy style, or Bordeaux style?


----------



## joemercurio (Jun 13, 2021)

Jim Welch said:


> I'm looking to bottle some of my wine in 750 mL punted amber corkable bottles. Anyone know a source for these? I can find flat bottom bottles but prefer a punted bottom. TIA


how many cases are you looking for?


----------



## bstnh1 (Jun 13, 2021)

Punted bottles are harder to clean.


----------



## Jim Welch (Jun 13, 2021)

I saw those dead leaf on labelpeelers, I'm looking for a true amber, closer to or just like beer bottles. I prefer a Bordeaux style but not wedded to that. I want to get 12 cases or so of them to start


----------



## Jim Welch (Jun 13, 2021)

I saw those dead leaf bottles on labelpeelers, I'm hoping to find an amber more like a beer bottle shade. 
I'd prefer Bordeaux style, I've found flat bottom Hock style, iirc, might have to settle for those.
I'm looking for 12 cases or so to start


----------



## salcoco (Jun 14, 2021)

at that rate shipping could be handled pretty well. visit Waterloo Container they have wine bottles of all types they are located in Waterloo New York








Waterloo Container - Supplier of Wine Bottles, Caps, Corks and Closures


Waterloo Container is a family owned and operated packaging provider specializing in glass bottles for the wine, spirits and craft industries.




www.waterloocontainer.com


----------



## Raptor99 (Jun 14, 2021)

I have been on a similar journey. I was focused on finding my preferred bottle colors (Amber Bordeaux for most wines, Dead Leaf Burgundy for pear wine). But then I realized that for my darker colored wines (blueberry, cherry, etc.) the bottle color does not matter. Once they are filled with wine, you can't tell whether they are amber or green. I still prefer clear Bordeaux for some of my meads to show off the beautiful color.


----------



## Jim Welch (Jun 14, 2021)

I want amber not for every bottle of wine but some out of each batch to ensure 100%, or as close as possible to 100% UV light blockage.


----------



## Raptor99 (Jun 14, 2021)

Do amber bottles block UV better than green ones? I guess it makes sense that some colors would block UV better than others.

For me that does not matter, because I store my bottled wine in the boxes. Especially my mead bottled in clear bottles.


----------



## Jim Welch (Jun 14, 2021)

My understanding is that amber bottles, like brown beer bottles, completely block UV light.


----------



## Khristyjeff (Jun 15, 2021)

Old Corker said:


> I like the punted bottom as a personal preference. I feel like it makes for a heavier bottom and therefore more stable. Just better quality overall. Plus, in the movies the waiter puts his thumb in there when pouring.
> It could be a bias of mine I need to study in more depth. I think I'll study some tonight.


You're never too old to learn, Old Corker.


----------

